# Getting a new case.



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

So im thinking of buying this case from newegg 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...IGNEFL012408-_-ComputerCases-_-E5R-_-11156078

Im just wondering is their a certain way i can make sure that all my pieces will fit.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would look for acase that supports matx motherboards thats what you have, there are some mid towers that do


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Would my regular motherboard fit into that case though? I have added alot of extra pieces since i originally bought the PC so i want a PC with good enough room. And by m do you mean micro or mid?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

acording to your sig you have a ecs rs480 right? That motherbod is slightly more short (9in x 9in)


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Would this be a good choice 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148030


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually would this case be better?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144102


----------

